# for sale section for new members???



## whoopass (Oct 6, 2012)

got a query, as a newbie member I cannot access the 'for sale' section... however when I google it I can view the full section... can we have access sooner? comments thankyou pls

viewforum.php?f=15


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Up your comment count or become a paid member buddy. 
Doesn't take long once you get involved and you will learn an awful lot in the mean time


----------



## bit of an animal (Oct 21, 2012)

how many posts do you need ? i can see the for sale stuff just cant reply, i have getting on for 200 now.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

bit of an animal said:


> how many posts do you need ? i can see the for sale stuff just cant reply, i have getting on for 200 now.


you cant reply to for for sale threads mate you have to pm them  marc


----------



## bit of an animal (Oct 21, 2012)

staners1 said:


> you cant reply to for for sale threads mate you have to pm them  marc


Oh right, thought we were'nt allowed to even do that Marc ??

Howie.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

bit of an animal said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> > you cant reply to for for sale threads mate you have to pm them  marc
> ...


Hi, Be interesting to see if you can PM, after viewing them in Google. Found a loop hole if you can.
Hoggy.


----------



## bit of an animal (Oct 21, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Be interesting to see if you can PM, after viewing them in Google. Found a loop hole if you can.
> Hoggy.


Dont want to throw a spanner in the works Hoggy but, if you can pm someone anyway....just pm them and ask them about the item they have for sale?? or am i missing something :?


----------



## TTYL (Jan 7, 2013)

From what I gathered, it's about 30 posts.


----------

